# RIRI <3 MAC HAUL



## MacNcheese (Oct 10, 2013)

I didn't get a crap ton of stuff, but I really like what I got.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  TTT x2 - giving one to mom for Christmas TTT L/L Nude Diamonds


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 11, 2013)

You got the good stuff!


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 12, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> You got the good stuff!


 
  LOL. This is the first time that I've hauled more than 2 items and loved everything.


----------



## elenaa (Oct 13, 2013)

lucky you  !


----------



## Ms Jelena (Oct 13, 2013)

I only got RiRi Woo. MAC is so expensive in Australia, just one lipstick set me back $38, so I can never splurge on MAC 

  You got some amaaaaaazing stuff!


----------



## Julily (Oct 15, 2013)

I just love seeing pics of this packaging.  I agree will Dilligaf you did get the best of the collection.


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks dolls! I am really loving this collection.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2013)

Glad you're loving your stuff!  And your mom will love the lipstick.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!  Always love seeing pic's of what everyone gets =)


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 22, 2013)

Ah...if only I could have gotten Talk that Talk!


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 12, 2014)

Great haul! You got all the best items *IMO*


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 18, 2015)

love it! I really like the packaging as well  x


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

Pretty


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

This is still my favorite MAC LE packaging


----------

